# Eyebrow help!



## lyttleravyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I've been on the freelance list of my closest MAC counter for almost a year and I FINALLY get to work my first day on the 21st! I'm soooo excited! The only thing I'm a little nervous about is my own makeup! The district manager will be there that day and I really want to make a good impression on him. I've been a huge fan of MAC for a few years and I've been in retail for over 6 years, so I'm not too worried about actually working. 

But enough rambling, onto the freaking out! I have no clue what to do with my eyebrows! I usually don't do anything except trim and groom them a bit. But I feel that that might not by enough for working at MAC. So I'd really appreciate any tips you guys could give me. I just shaped and trimmed my eyebrows and used a bit of an eyebrow pencil to shade in a few spots (I have small scars on both sides near the inner corners, which make no hair grow there). I also did some concealer blended in around the brows to define them more. I also did a quick face of makeup to give more of a full look. Also, I did my eyebrows before everything else so I got some foundation on them so they're a bit lighter then normal.

What do you guys think of the shape? Are they too far apart? Are they too thick/heavy? Omg I'm losing my mind I think haha. Anyway here are the pics:











And no flash:






Also in case anyone is wondering:

Face:
MAC Prep + Prime
MAC Strobe Cream
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Prescriptives Flawless Skin in Ivory
MUFE Concealer Palette
MUFE HD Powder
MAC Mineralize Blush in Grand Duo
MAC Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul

Eyes:
MAC Paintpot in Painterly
MAC E/S in Vanilla, Naked Lunch, Texture and Glamour Check!
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
MAC Fibre Lash Mascara
Mac Plush Lash Mascara

Lips:
MAC Lipliner in Dervish
MAC Lipstick in Creme d'Nude
MAC Lipglass in Underage


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2009)

your eyebrows: your right side looks like it goes higher up than the left side.  Maybe it's just the pic... Are you using any product on them? I don't see anything listed.  I know this is a NO NO by all the eyebrow peeps, but I do it to some clients who have uneven eyebrows...Pencil in both outlines of your eyebrows with white pencil. Then block in with white pencil where your eyebrow is higher or not on the same level with the other one. Use your tweezers and slowwwwwly pull out a few hairs where there is this uneveness -- it should look perfect


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 11, 2009)

The shape and thickness are perfect, but I agree with HerGreyness that the right one looks a little bit highter.


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 11, 2009)

Eyebrows.... They are so tricky.
As previous poster mentioned, the right side eyebrow arch is a tad higher.
I have the same issue too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love thicker eyebrows- Not that yours are too thick either.

A wise person said, they are suppose to be sisters, not twins.

And one thing I have to ask. have you thought about lightening them a tad?
I notice your hair colour is lighter. I find lightening eyebrows makes a nice subtle difference if you are looking for that.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2009)

If it were me, I would maybe thin them out a bit in the middle, but that's just me! I think you really could get away with them just like they are though, if you don't want to do anything. I have thick brows too, and while I prefer them thinner than they naturally are, it's a lot of upkeep.


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 11, 2009)

Perfect! Use a little concealor and angled brush to make them more symmetrical.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2009)

i like them. my natural brows don't have a matching arch, and one is thicker than the other (so without makeup, my right brow is darker than my left.) like kaz said, they're supposed to be sisters not twins.

i understand your anxiety over them, i tend to fret alot over mine. BUT, i've seen ALOT of fulltime mac artists with (in my opinion) atrocious brows, yours look fabulous to me.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! I agree when I take a step back and look at them they are a little uneven. I had a friend of mine (who's a perm MAC MUA) and he helped me a bit by using Spiked. I'll post a pic in a little bit to see what you guys think!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok Round 2! Haha. My friend extended the end a bit and I really liked it, so I tried it on my own. No other makeup on (eek!). I tried to even them out a bit also. 

This angle looks a bit weird though


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking Good!
Did you use a lighter brown to fill them in? Might just be me thinking the look lighter.... lol


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_Looking Good!
Did you use a lighter brown to fill them in? Might just be me thinking the look lighter.... lol_

 
In the first post of pics I had gotten foundation over the brows which made them look a bit ashy. The second post of pics is pretty much what my brows look like, I didn't do as much filling in, more just outlining.


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 13, 2009)

They look a bit more "square" in the middle (by your nose), where as in the first pics, more round. I personally like them square. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job.


----------



## User38 (Nov 13, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree it looks great!


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2010)

i know i'm late on this but hopefully it'll help out some other girls too. They do look a tad too far away from eachother, like maybe if each one came in another 2 mm.

Also, when choosing a fill color, go with a shade that's two shades lighter than your natural hair color. I personally use shadows to fill. I wet my angled brush and apply it that way. I also start filling in about a half centemeter from the inside, and then finish that part at then end when there's less product on the brush. Eyebrows are naturally thinner in the inside area (i'm talking the areas closest to the nose). Also, the color you choose might look too light in it's pan, but trust me, when it goes on, it looks very natural.

Hope this helps anyone!


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 30, 2010)

I think they're just a tad on the thick side for your face shape and eye size. I'm no expert though! I would say to pluck the inner hairs (underneath) maybe to about 3/4 of the size your brow is now (so remove 1/4). You have a natural arch so that will thin them out and make the arch slightly more noticeable.


----------

